

How to Sign Your Emails - mhb
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/08/02/AR2009080202073.html

======
ErrantX
I always always sign off using my first name now and _nothing else_. I've
found this the best way :)

The only time I dont is on my work email when interacting with clients - when
I use regards.

~~~
Titanous
I do the same as well. Saves quite a bit of thinking.

------
pmichaud
I always say "Rock out with your cock out," but only in formal contexts.

~~~
pavel_lishin
I always preferred "Erotically yours," in a business setting.

------
teilo
What an obsessive waste of time and ink.

------
michael_dorfman
In Norway, "mvh", an abbreviation for "med vennlig hilsen" (literally, "with
friendly regards") is standard. I'm often asked how to translate that into
business English, and I'm as stumped as everyone else. There doesn't seem to
be an obvious choice.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
"Kind Regards" is pretty common in English English, find this often on
business missives.

I often use "sincerely", but never "yours sincerely" - I'm sincere but I'm not
the chattel of the recipient.

------
krav
I'd like to sign my emails the way Presidential candidates sign off on TV
commercials:

I'm [enter my name here] and I approve of this message.

------
ScottWhigham
We need a Washington Post article for this?

------
jimfl
Looking forward to seeing you on Web 3.0,

\--Jim

------
jongraehl
I let my From: field do the signing.

------
DanielBMarkham
So this past year I was working some for LargeCorp and had the same question:
how to sign off emails?

I really liked "V/R" or "VR" that the Navy uses, so I decided to go with that.
But what about a tag line? A contact card? Some kind of indication of who I
was and where I was working?

After some thought, I put together a V-Card with my contact information. Also,
just to screw with people, I put a nice little latin quote at the end. I think
the first one was "Sona si Latine loqueris"

Or translated, "Honk if you speak Latin"

Nobody spotted it.

Well since I got away with that, I couldn't let the experiment rest, so I
changed my latin quote every month or so. I had "Age, catamite - fac mihi hunc
diem felicissimum!" -- go ahead punk, make my day. I had "Te audire no possum.
Musa sapientum fixa est in aure" -- I can't hear you, I have a banana in my
ear. One of my favorites was "Utinam logica falsa tuam philosophiam totam
suffodiant!" -- may faulty logic undermine your entire philosophy! Which,
unfortunately, was true for many of my correspondents.

Nobody ever bothered to look this stuff up. I imagine as long as you're not
directly insulting to the reader, it's not that big of a deal. (But if you're
a bit of a prankster, there's some fun to be had!)

~~~
pavel_lishin
Do you actually know Latin, or are you using a translation service?

One of my signatures for the longest time was "Eta erat cuando hic adveni",
which I believe means "It was like that when I got here", but I'd really like
to get someone to verify that. (Someone who aced some difficult exam - GRE?
GMAT? - proudly said they knew Latin, and were pretty stumped.)

------
rawr
I was expecting this to be about digital signatures and was slightly
disappointed when I found out it wasn't the case.

Silly me for assuming a technical issue would be addressed on Hacker News.

